# Train Show in NC this Weekend



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Guys,

The club I model with will have our S Gauge display set up this weekend, along with layouts in almost every other gauge and vendors too.

http://www.nctrans.org/Events/Historic-Spencer-Shops-Model-Train-Show.aspx

Come on out and check it out.

Aflyer


----------



## carinofranco (Aug 1, 2012)

Aflyer,

I live in Charlotte and I would like to participate in your future shows. I am a vendor, collector, repairman, hobbiest, etc. I work in S and O. I can't make the snow this weekend, but could you add me to your email list? TCA member. [email protected]. Thanks, Frank


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Any report or photos to share? I'd like to attend the show sometime, and then go to Pigeon Forge to visit my grandchildren after the show. We have family with a guest room in Lexington. Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

George,
Nice to hear from you. Looks like Southern was their with a layout, and nice scenery on that one.

I have pasted a link below, there are 22 still shots of our S layout, and some time lapse video's that are pretty comical.

http://www.trainweb.org/acsg/CD/CD_shows1.html

If you browse around the site you will see pictures from some of the other recent shows, as well as the upcoming schedule.

Aflyer


----------

